# Arkansas Beekeepers Association Annual Conference



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

The Arkansas Beekeepers Association website has the schedule and costs for the conference posted, also information on motels in the area. You do not have to be a member of the State Association to attend the conference, but you may join if you wish. Hobby beekeepers and Commercial, see all of you there!


----------

